# Jacob Clemens Non Papa thee outsanding one !!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Huelgas ensemble did not convinced me of is might neither Brabant ensemble, until i heard and purchased the following: Jacob Clemeens non Pape Tudor Choir


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, I feel slightly different from you in that I've enjoyed everything by Clemens Non Papa that I've ever heard. I hadn't heard this recording by The Tudor Choir and I've just started to listen to it, it sounds very sweet indeed.

Just a note about the recording. It's on both spotify and qobuz. The spotify transfer is absolutely appalling. ON qobuz it's hard to find, you have to search under the name Doug Fullington.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Clemens is one that I like with the Brabant Ensemble, but he's not one I listen to a lot and the Brabants are rather generic...


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Clemens' _Ego flos campi_ is a longtime favorite of mine, but I've not encountered another work by the explicitly non-papal composer that I like nearly as much. The conspicuously beautiful seven-voice Song of Songs/Marian motet features richly layered, subtly shifting imitative polyphony that coalesces into homophony at the phrase "sicut lilium inter spinas" ("as a lily among thorns"), which was the motto of the Marian Brotherhood at's-Hertogenbosch, the organization for which the work was written-Clemens was a singer and composer-in-residence there for a short while. The phrase appears (at the 1'28" mark in the PCA recording linked to below) first in the high voices, then in the low, and finally in the choir of seven. The transition from polyphony to homophony is as elegant as can be, the high-voices-only phrase almost magical in effect.





 :: Turner/Pro Cantione Antiqua [Archiv]


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a Clemens non Papa recording I enjoy a lot, but I have a weakness for Henry's Eight. I like everything they did









It also contains some outsatnding Willaert.

On the whole I'd like to explore his motets more, especially the smaller ones -- a 4 and a 5 -- but not much has been put on record as far as I can see.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've started to listen to this, if you like this sort of thing then I think you'll like this









I've got a feeling that there's a lot of music by Clemens and that the surface has hardly been scratched on recordings. He's a composer waiting to be discovered again.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I've started to listen to this, if you like this sort of thing then I think you'll like this
> 
> View attachment 114610
> 
> ...


 Yes indeed Mandryka an eminent menber of school of burgundy polyphony.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is very good too, you should try to get to the Antwerp early music festival this year. 
https://www.amuz.be/en/reeks/laus-polyphoniae-en/


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear sir have you heard album Clemens non Papa and Bon vivant
Capella Flamenca,Joris Verdin & la caccia, what and amazing recording of Vocal and instrumental Clemens Non Papa, Please try this, i beleive this will blown you away.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, I like Capilla Flamenca very much, I wish they’d contributed more to that CD.


----------

